# Freehand MX: Bilder und Kreise vektorisieren



## chrismaster (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
als Freehand-Neuling habe ich ein paar Problemchen:

1.Problem:
ich habe ein Motiv als gif-Datei, das ich nun mit Freehand MX in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln will. Hab schon alles versucht, klappt aber nicht!


2. Problem:
ich will den Umriss eines Kreises mit Linienstärke 6pt vektorisieren. Klappt nicht!

3. Problem:
einige Schriftarten (eigentlich fast alle) lassen sich im Textwerkzeug nicht als "fett" darstellen, daher sind gerade bei etwas verschnörkelten Schriften einzelne Striche zu dünn um diese als brauchbare Vektordatei darzustellen.

Fragen über Fragen

Ich hoffe, es kann mir jemand helfen

viele Grüße
chris.master


----------



## Fey (15. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

1. Pfadwerkzeug nehmen und nachzeichnen.

2. ?

3. *schulterzuck*

Gruß,
Feyiama


----------



## pixelforce (15. Dezember 2003)

1. wie oben von fey...

2. problem vielleicht etwas ausweiten.

3. Schrift in Pfade kovertieren und dann einfach eine outline zuweisen, je nach wunschstärke.


----------

